# Flash Plugin und Java



## Scoo (10. Juni 2007)

Seit kurzem habe ich Probleme bei Buffed.de auf die Karten zu zugreifen.

Ich suche einen Quest NPC oder sonst was was auf einer Karte makiert ist.

Vorher ging es ohne Probleme.
Doch seit kurzem bekomme ich immer die Meldung:

"Du hast leider kein aktuelles Flash-Plugin installiert oder der Browser unterstützt kein Javascript"

Ich habe mir das Aktuelle Flash Plugin besorgt und Java ist instaliert.
Als Browser nutze ich Slim Browser,mit dem aber java imho geht.

Ich find es Super das ich keine Karten mehr einsehen kann.

Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen


----------



## SueySite (10. Juni 2007)

Auch wenn Du das falsche Forum gewählt hast, schliess ich mich mit Problemen auf der Buffed Seite grad mal an. Neben dem von Dir genannten Javascript / Flash Problem erscheint bei mir mit jedem Link ein PopUp auf dem "Out of Memory in Line 3" geschrieben steht.


----------



## Isegrim (10. Juni 2007)

Java &#8800; Javascript
Slimbrowser unterstützt, wie ich das nach einigen Googletreffern gelesen habe, Javascript. Da Slimbrowser aber bestimmte Filterfunktionen mit sich bringt, tippe ich mal darauf, daß die Karten vom Browser als etwas Unerwünschtes angesehen werden und somit geblockt werden. Schau mal in den Optionen, ob du buffed.de das Ausführen von Javascript erlauben kannst.


----------



## Scoo (10. Juni 2007)

SueySite schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du das falsche Forum gewählt hast, schliess ich mich mit Problemen auf der Buffed Seite grad mal an. Neben dem von Dir genannten Javascript / Flash Problem erscheint bei mir mit jedem Link ein PopUp auf dem "Out of Memory in Line 3" geschrieben steht.



Genau das habe ich auch.
Woran das liegt habe ich mich allerdings auch gefragt.



Isegrim schrieb:


> Java &#8800; Javascript
> Slimbrowser unterstützt, wie ich das nach einigen Googletreffern gelesen habe, Javascript. Da Slimbrowser aber bestimmte Filterfunktionen mit sich bringt, tippe ich mal darauf, daß die Karten vom Browser als etwas Unerwünschtes angesehen werden und somit geblockt werden. Schau mal in den Optionen, ob du buffed.de das Ausführen von Javascript erlauben kannst.



Ich habe jetzt nichts finden können mit dem ich sowas machen kann,das ausführen erlauben.


Hat wer ne Idee wie man das Lösen kann.


----------



## Isegrim (10. Juni 2007)

Aaaalso: Weil sich solche Ferndiagnosen immer schwer stellen lassen, hab ich mir das Ding mal heruntergeladen und ausprobiert. Die beschriebenen Fehler (Out of Memory in Line 3, Karte nicht einzublenden) konnte ich reproduzieren.

Abhilfe schaffte allerdings, buffed.de in die Gruppe der vertrauenswürdigen Seiten aufzunehmen. Der Gruppe muß Javascript etc. erlaubt sein.


----------



## Scoo (10. Juni 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Aaaalso: Weil sich solche Ferndiagnosen immer schwer stellen lassen, hab ich mir das Ding mal heruntergeladen und ausprobiert. Die beschriebenen Fehler (Out of Memory in Line 3, Karte nicht einzublenden) konnte ich reproduzieren.
> 
> Abhilfe schaffte allerdings, buffed.de in die Gruppe der vertrauenswürdigen Seiten aufzunehmen. Der Gruppe muß Javascript etc. erlaubt sein.




S*U*P*E*R jetzt klappts bei mir wieder.
ich kann jetzt die Karten wieder einsehen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Scoo (11. Juni 2007)

Scoo schrieb:


> S*U*P*E*R jetzt klappts bei mir wieder.
> ich kann jetzt die Karten wieder einsehen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.



Heute klappts wieder nicht,bekomme die selbe angabe wie oben beschrieben.

Wie bekomme ich das dauerhaft hin,was muß ich da genau machen.


----------



## Isegrim (11. Juni 2007)

Im Internet Explorer -> Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Registerkarte Sicherheit -> &#8222;Vertrauenswürdige Sites&#8220; mit einem Linksklick markieren -> den Button &#8222;Sites&#8220; klicken -> &#8222;http://www.buffed.de&#8220; tippen -> Hinzufügen -> &#8222;http://wow.buffed.de&#8220; tippen -> Hinzufügen

Sollte es danach noch immer nicht gehen, schau mal in die Richtlinien der Gruppe Vertrauenswürdige Sites. Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Registerkarte Sicherheit -> &#8222;Vertrauenswürdige Sites&#8220; mit einem Linksklick markieren -> den Button &#8222;Stufe anpassen&#8220; klicken -> kontrollieren, ob alles mit Scripting aktiviert ist

*&#8364;dit:* Äh ... Moment! Es funktioniert in der Sitzung, in der du es das erste Mal so gemacht, aber heute nicht mehr? o_O Ist buffed.de denn noch in der Gruppe Vertrauenswürdige Sites?


----------



## Scoo (12. Juni 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Im Internet Explorer -> Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Registerkarte Sicherheit -> „Vertrauenswürdige Sites“ mit einem Linksklick markieren -> den Button „Sites“ klicken -> „http://www.buffed.de“ tippen -> Hinzufügen -> „http://wow.buffed.de“ tippen -> Hinzufügen
> 
> Sollte es danach noch immer nicht gehen, schau mal in die Richtlinien der Gruppe Vertrauenswürdige Sites. Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Registerkarte Sicherheit -> „Vertrauenswürdige Sites“ mit einem Linksklick markieren -> den Button „Stufe anpassen“ klicken -> kontrollieren, ob alles mit Scripting aktiviert ist
> 
> *€dit:* Äh ... Moment! Es funktioniert in der Sitzung, in der du es das erste Mal so gemacht, aber heute nicht mehr? o_O Ist buffed.de denn noch in der Gruppe Vertrauenswürdige Sites?



Ich habe das jetzt genauso gemacht wie beschrieben.Es geht aber nicht.

Ich habe es vorher so gemacht das ich oben neben Sprache auf Gruppe ging,dort auf Verwalten und habe die Seite dort eingegeben.An dem Tag ging es.Und buffed.de steht noch immer drin


----------



## Isegrim (12. Juni 2007)

Scoo schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt genauso gemacht wie beschrieben.Es geht aber nicht.
> 
> Ich habe es vorher so gemacht das ich oben neben Sprache auf Gruppe ging,dort auf Verwalten und habe die Seite dort eingegeben.An dem Tag ging es.Und buffed.de steht noch immer drin


Puh, hartnäckiges Problem. Konnte den Fehler bei mir reproduzieren. Das verstehe, wer will, weshalb es bei der aktiven Sitzung funktioniert und ab der nächsten nicht mehr. Habe alles mir Bekannte probiert, sämtliche Filter deaktiviert, alles Mögliche erlaubt und es möchte trotzdem nicht klappen.
Bin mit meinem Latein nun am Ende. :/

Letzte Möglichkeit bleibt, den für die Seitengestaltung Verantwortlichen bei buffed anzuschreiben (Nick bekommst du sicher über ’ne PN an ZAM raus) und dein Problem zu schildern. Erwähne, daß in der Fehlermeldung des Skripts die Datei http://wow.buffed.de/pngbehavior.htc angegeben ist. Link zu einem Screenshot: http://www.versanetonline.de/ise/skriptfehler.jpg


----------

